# Assistance needed identifying this old frame and wooden wheels.



## bnewberry (Dec 19, 2021)

I have been asked to help identify an old bike frame. It had belonged to a recently passed WWII veteran who had been an avid cyclist through the 60’s, 70’s and into the 80’s. Sorry about the photo quality. Also found near the frame and fork was a pair of wooden wheels and a set of fenders that look like they belong with the frame. Any ideas?


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 19, 2021)

The hub is an atherton….can we see better pics of the fork? Rims and frame are teens/20s era.


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 19, 2021)

Appears to be an Emblem built motobike


----------



## bnewberry (Dec 19, 2021)

I will see if I have additional pictures. These were taken as an afterthought, I won’t have access again to this bike until Spring.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 19, 2021)

bnewberry said:


> Sorry about the photo quality.
> View attachment 1530009



My first guess on the frame would be Miami, because of the lugged head tube and wide bridges in between the stays; and guessing older Excelsior for the truss forks; (not sure if Miami had something similar).



bnewberry said:


> If one of the family happens to be near *where* *this* *bike* *is* *resting* I will have them get more pictures.



Recommend moving the black frame/fork out of the darkness and into some daylight.


----------



## bnewberry (Dec 20, 2021)

I appreciate all of this information. If one of the family happens to be near where this bike is resting I will have them get more pictures.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2021)

bnewberry said:


> I appreciate all of this information. If one of the family happens to be near where this bike is resting I will have them get more pictures.



Try to get a pic of the serial number which may help solve the mystery. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 20, 2021)

Just a quick question. 
Do 700c tyres fit US wood rims?


----------



## gkeep (Dec 23, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Just a quick question.
> Do 700c tyres fit US wood rims?



Seems like they would be 28” and need 700 A, 642mm but maybe these are 26” wood rims???


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 23, 2021)

gkeep said:


> Seems like they would be 28” and need 700 A, 642mm but maybe these are 26” wood rims???



Not sure if 622mm/700 C would fit on 650 A, B or C rims. 
I guess in my original post I should have asked if they could be USA hubs laced into European rims?
Looking at the photos again, it does look like the front hub may be a little later in period to the rear hub?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 23, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Do 700c _tyres_ fit US wood rims?



From the pictures, I thought that maybe some 622mm tubeless _Pneumatici_ _Clemente_ tires might have been stretched over typical US wood ~25” O.D. rims?


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 23, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> From the pictures, I thought that maybe some 622mm tubeless _Pneumatici_ _Clemente_ tires might have been stretched over typical US wood ~25” O.D. rims?



I would have to bow to your greater knowledge. 
I personally have no experience of the actual sizing of USA rims. 
I'm curious to know what tyres would actually fit and be useable for riding?


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 24, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I would have to bow to your greater knowledge.
> I personally have no experience of the actual sizing of USA rims.
> I'm curious to know what tyres would actually fit and be useable for riding?



The American 28" single tube rims are the same size as 700c sew up tubular tires. You can see modern cyclo cross sew ups on the original rims on my Rambler here http://www.fattiretrading.com/g&j172.html
I have not spent much time with the early clincher rims yet. I think there are 2 sizes, ones that will accept 700c clincher tires and ones that will accept 27" clincher tires.
I have also heard about people modifying the single tube rims with a router so that they can accept 700c clinchers.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 24, 2021)

fat tire trader said:


> The American 28" single tube rims are the same size as 700c sew up tubular tires. You can see modern cyclo cross sew ups on the original rims on my Rambler here http://www.fattiretrading.com/g&j172.html
> I have not spent much time with the early clincher rims yet. I think there are 2 sizes, ones that will accept 700c clincher tires and ones that will accept 27" clincher tires.
> I have also heard about people modifying the single tube rims with a router so that they can accept 700c clinchers.



Many thanks for the information. 
I often see old wood rims for sale on here in the classifieds,  I just assumed it would be difficult to get tyres other than the 'Dean's' to fit.
If you can fit 700c tubs on them that is really useful to know.


----------

